# Stent and Angioplasty of OM - IF md puts a stent in the upper branch



## Robbin109 (Jun 28, 2012)

IF md puts a stent in the upper branch marginal and then angioplasty the lower branch of the marginal...this is still only coded with 92980, Correct? Modifier LC?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jun 29, 2012)

Correct. You can only bill for one stent, per coronary artery. You could not bill two stents if physician placed stent in the OM and Circumflex (aka posterior LV branch), only one.


----------



## Robbin109 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

